# VOD Error Code ERR-2



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

When I try to access the Comcast VOD I get an error code err-2 with instructions to call Comcast. Does anyone know what this error means?


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Anyone?


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

If you are in an area that Comcast has "Video On Demand" enabled for TiVo and VOD has worked before on the TiVo DVR the problem is with your coax cable wiring or Comcast servers. I think the only solution is to call Comcast ... I know no one ever wants to.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I had not tried this feature before today. I did call Comcast and they have no idea what err-2 means. They are opening a ticket but that can take 72 hours. I sent an email to Margret at Tivo hoping she can help. Hard to believe I am the first to see this error..


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

Unless you are in one of these 2 areas VOD is not available yet.
TiVo Premiere DVRs now have access to XFINITY On Demand in the following areas:

The Greater Boston Area
The San Francisco Bay Area


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I am in the comcast boston area. There is some other problem at play here and hopefully Margret will have a fix.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Well still no word either from either Margret or Comcast. I know other people have had VOD problems but I cannot find any mention of an error code err-2 anywhere. I must be special...


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Have you tried to reboot the box? reseat the card? verify with comcast the card is paired correctly?


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Yes, yes, and yes. More then once.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

i would say keep working with comcast.. Most of the previous VOD issues were related to something on there end


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

Just a thought, do you have the 20.2.0a version of software?


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

dhoward said:


> Yes, yes, and yes. More then once.


I know you said that Comcast has confirmed the card is paired correctly but have you double checked this on the card's diagnostic screens?

Its easy for a phone rep to just say, "Everything looks good on our end. Better call them..." just to get you off the phone.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

yes, I have checked the pairing screen and everything looks good there. The tivo software rev is actually is actually a higher version then what is mentioned above. There must have been another revision. I do not know if or when Margret will get back to me. i tried to call the cable card hotline for comcast but the line is always busy. One of comcasts troubleshooting steps mentions making sure that comcast has authorized my cc for vod. Still cannot understand why I seem to be the only one with this unknown error code that comcast or other tivo users have never seen.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

dhoward said:


> yes, I have checked the pairing screen and everything looks good there. The tivo software rev is actually is actually a higher version then what is mentioned above. There must have been another revision. I do not know if or when Margret will get back to me. i tried to call the cable card hotline for comcast but the line is always busy. One of comcasts troubleshooting steps mentions making sure that comcast has authorized my cc for vod. Still cannot understand why I seem to be the only one with this unknown error code that comcast or other tivo users have never seen.


Hmmm. I'd recommend sending an e-mail to [email protected] describing the problem to see if anyone there can help.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Per your suggestion I sent them an email. Nothing to lose.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I heard back from Margret last night regarding my problem. Here is what she told me:

We do have people working on it, and they are seeing an unusual error in your case. (And for one other person.). I'll check on the progress.

Sorry for the trouble!

--Margret

So, it does look like I have a very special Tivo.....It will be interesting to see the solution.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Got a call from Comcast Executive Office. They are going to escalate the problem to the VOD support group in Denver. Theoretically Tivo and Comcast are both looking into this. I wonder who the other unlucky Tivo owner is.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Well I have to give Comcast support credit. I got a call from their Denver office yesterday and they tried a number of things that have not worked. They would like to have a truck roll to replace the CC. However, I cannot schedule that due to family issues that are making my schedule to unpredictable. Tivo has not contacted me at all other then Margret implying that it was being looked at. The problem, because of my present circumstances, has become more complicated then I expected and I am sorry I even started it. Comcast will hold the ticket open until I can get some free time. Meanwhile I emailed Margret and asked her if she would like the contact information for the support people I am working with in Comcast Denver. Let them put their heads together. Since neither side knows what the error code means they should have some incentive to solve the problem.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

dhoward said:


> Well I have to give Comcast support credit. I got a call from their Denver office yesterday and they tried a number of things that have not worked. They would like to have a truck roll to replace the CC. However, I cannot schedule that due to family issues that are making my schedule to unpredictable. Tivo has not contacted me at all other then Margret implying that it was being looked at. The problem, because of my present circumstances, has become more complicated then I expected and I am sorry I even started it. Comcast will hold the ticket open until I can get some free time. Meanwhile I emailed Margret and asked her if she would like the contact information for the support people I am working with in Comcast Denver. Let them put their heads together. Since neither side knows what the error code means they should have some incentive to solve the problem.


I think you are expecting too much from Tivo here when this appears to be a Comcast issue. You could always stop by a center and pick up a new CC yourself to make things easier with your schedule


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Perhaps. But TIVO, in the original VOD thread, wanted people who are having problems to contact them directly. Since Boston and San Fran are beta markets they should be interested in any problems. if the don't want to get back to me fine. Everything else is working and the CC has been operating perfectly for me since its installation in Jan. I really do not need the hassle of any complication in installing a new cc. I can live without vod if necessary. Although this very easily could be a Comcast problem there is still the possibility that Tivo may have problem of its own. According to Tivo they are aware of only one other instance of this problem so since it deals with their roll out the problem can be anyone's including the premiers hardware. Why not keep in touch with Tivo support? It certainly cannot hurt and if they consider me a bother they just will not respond.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

dhoward said:


> Perhaps. But TIVO, in the original VOD thread, wanted people who are having problems to contact them directly. Since Boston and San Fran are beta markets they should be interested in any problems. if the don't want to get back to me fine. Everything else is working and the CC has been operating perfectly for me since its installation in Jan. I really do not need the hassle of any complication in installing a new cc. I can live without vod if necessary. Although this very easily could be a Comcast problem there is still the possibility that Tivo may have problem of its own. According to Tivo they are aware of only one other instance of this problem so since it deals with their roll out the problem can be anyone's including the premiers hardware. Why not keep in touch with Tivo support? It certainly cannot hurt and if they consider me a bother they just will not respond.


I think your expectations are a little high. Take into consideration Margret is a VP at Tivo, not some customer service agent.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

You misunderstand me. I really have no expectations regarding Tivo. If they want to help, wonderful. If they don't so what? I am keeping them in the loop. I am getting excellent support from Comcast's support team and engineering in Denver. I am being kept up to date by a person in their Executive Department here in Massachusetts no less. Between the two groups I have been contacted no less then 3 times today and twice yesterday. They have given me a direct telephone connection to their engineering group. They recognize that this problem is unique and are really trying to solve it. If Comcast is this interested then maybe Tivo should be also. After all they are partnering with Comcast in VOD. All I am doing is letting them know. I do not expect anything from Tivo but if I can save someone else from having this problem then why not. Margret is the only one I know regarding the VOD roll out. She has already said she forwarded my info to Tivo engineering. Great...

If a solution occurs I will post it here and then there will be a reference for the next person.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Sending email to Margret has resulted in Tivo taking an interest as I thought they might. Their technical support group has contacted me via email and is looking at this problem and does not feel that either the Tivo or cable card is the problem. They requested my Comcast ticket number so they can co-ordinate their efforts with Comcast. They feel the problem is "something behind the scenes". They prefer me to hold off on the truck roll not that I could do it right now anyway.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

dhoward said:


> Sending email to Margret has resulted in Tivo taking an interest as I thought they might. Their technical support group has contacted me via email and is looking at this problem and does not feel that either the Tivo or cable card is the problem. They requested my Comcast ticket number so they can co-ordinate their efforts with Comcast. They feel the problem is "something behind the scenes". They prefer me to hold off on the truck roll not that I could do it right now anyway.


Very interesting. I'm surprised you're only the second person to encounter this error. It really makes you wonder what the issue might be.


----------



## newton456 (Jul 15, 2012)

I just received an ERR-2 on my new Tivo/Comcast setup when trying to watch a VOD movie on a premium channel.

Here are some more details on my exploration of this issue. 

If I go through the Xfinity menu to the movie, the VOD works.

If I go via the Tivo search and select the VOD "watch now" item, then I consistently get an ERR-2.

Is there someone I should report this finding to?

Peter


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

You get further in then I do. I never even get to a screen where I can pick any videos. My message is immediate. I don't know what market you are in but you could wait and see how I do or start a ticket with Comcast and see what happens.


----------



## artjamz2 (Jul 15, 2012)

dhoward said:


> When I try to access the Comcast VOD I get an error code err-2 with instructions to call Comcast. Does anyone know what this error means?


"ERR-2ApplicationFailure

The call to the CMOD Library failed because there was a generic application error."

reboot the box..
with TIVO, I don't know. VOD not enabled for TIVO in my area.
In South Florida (Palm Beach County and north), you cannot get Video On Demand with a Cablecard.
....try xbox 360?


----------



## artjamz2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Customers will be able to receive Xfinity On Demand with their TiVo Premiere box if:
1. For a non-Xfinity Internet subscriber: Customer has their own router or WiFi, the TiVo Wireless adapter, and TiVo Premiere box. 
2. Customer has an Internet outlet in the same room and a router to connect to the TiVo box
3. Customer has Xfinity Internet and a Wireless Gateway in the same room to connect directly to the TiVo unit.
4. Customer has Xfinity Internet, a Wireless Gateway, and a TiVo wireless adapter

Customers will not be able to receive Xfinity with their TiVo Premiere box if:
1. Customer has a TiVo Premier box, but none of the other equipment described in the scenario above
2. Customer has a Cable modem with no WiFi router, or hub 
3. Customer does not have a TiVo WiFi adapter
4. Customer has TiVo wireless adapter with no Wi-Fi in home


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I am missing your point. Is there one?


----------



## newton456 (Jul 15, 2012)

dhoward said:


> You get further in then I do. I never even get to a screen where I can pick any videos. My message is immediate. I don't know what market you are in but you could wait and see how I do or start a ticket with Comcast and see what happens.


I'm in the Boston area.

I know better than to try to work directly with Comcast. 

Following your lead, I contacted Margret, and she is going to follow up with Comcast.

Peter


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I know how you feel about contacting Comcast but I have to admit that in this case they are providing me with excellent service. I cannot complain. They seem very serious about fixing this problem. I would appreciate it if you could keep this thread updated with your experience as I will do with my own.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Newton have you heard anything back. Comcast keeps telling me they are working on it but no solution as of yet. Tivo claims the same thing. Something must have them worried.


----------



## Jman55 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have the same problem. Err-2 
Spoke to TiVo and they have no idea.
I've been getting the run around from Comcast.
No one seems to understand the problem.

One interesting point is that I live in Newton,ma


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Here is the latest information from Tivo:

"Glad to know that Comcast is still keeping contact. We're working with them to supply any information or data they need from us, but at this time, we believe the root cause is something on their end, so there isn't anything TiVo can directly do to get it restored. We are supporting Comcast in any way we can.

I last heard from my contact late last week and he was still investigating the issue. I don't have an ETA, but I know both teams are focused on restoring functionality as soon as possible."


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Comcast has fixed the problem. The cable card Unit ID Number was incorrect. Probably had been mis-entered in the original CC install. I know we all criticize the cable company support but in this case they went all out to find and fix this problem. Maybe this thread will help others. I hope so. This was a good ending.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I question why it took so long. You'd think by now, the cable card pairing would be the first thing the cable company checks.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Wasn't having the pairing checked several times suggested?


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

It was checked but still was missed. I really don't care why it took so long. Both Comcast and Tivo were both involved and kept me in the loop. Tivo tech support just emailed me to confirm I was all set. So, they knew Comcast was still working on it. It was a good response from both companies and I for one appreciate it. They could have ignored it and this should help the other two posters in this thread who have a similar problem.


----------

